# how to get a higher lock up in front



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

i got a blazer and im runnin 8's in front and 12's in back how can i get a higher lockup in front


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

hammer down the bumpstop pad on the frame. just make sure the a arm is hitting the frame not the bumpstop or anything else. Other than that just extending them or getting higher spindles


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

if its the blazer in ur avi, u might be able to use caprice front suspension  I think u can


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

not the same truck but same year and all and kool ill check into that


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Just do a spindle swap from a lifted truck. Example fab tec.


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Sep 7 2010, 04:57 PM~18509324
> *Just do a spindle swap from a lifted truck. Example fab tec.
> *


my truck is lifted so what u mean bro im confused


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVY-CHEVY_@Sep 7 2010, 09:54 PM~18511480
> *my truck is lifted so what u mean bro im confused
> *


off road truck :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

ooooooooooooo i got ya ma bad im just kinda slo sometimes i got ya though


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Caprice spindles will work.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

caprice/caddy/roadmaster spindles and a arms.. chop the center out the a arm and plate the top and yur in for sum extreme lockup.....


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

CAPRICE UPPERS AND SPINDLES/ BEST COMBO


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Sep 8 2010, 07:45 AM~18514046
> *CAPRICE UPPERS AND SPINDLES/ BEST COMBO
> 
> 
> ...


man i love that pic thanks guys for all the help


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Sep 8 2010, 07:45 AM~18514046
> *CAPRICE UPPERS AND SPINDLES/ BEST COMBO
> 
> 
> ...


are yu running the complete bolt in 3 link kit on there? what mods did you have to do pinion angle wise?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Sep 8 2010, 08:45 AM~18514046
> *CAPRICE UPPERS AND SPINDLES/ BEST COMBO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

NICE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Sep 8 2010, 01:15 PM~18515043
> *are yu running the complete bolt in 3 link kit on there? what mods did you have to do pinion angle wise?
> *


lower bars and all brackets are from suicide doors.com so is the diff mounting plate. i moved the rear axle back about 1" the lower bars are 26.5" long with the adjustment bung screwed all the way in. i fabbed the upper link fom 1.5x 1.5x 3/16 and i think its 17" long or so with adjustment bolt i welded in there. still dont have it perfect, i can only drive with about 12" of the 16" cylinders i have in there. theres alot of slip in the factory yoke so just move the axle back a little


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Sep 9 2010, 06:31 AM~18523050
> *lower bars and all brackets are from suicide doors.com so is the diff mounting plate. i moved the rear axle back about 1" the lower bars are 26.5" long with the adjustment bung screwed all the way in. i fabbed the upper link fom 1.5x 1.5x 3/16 and i think its 17" long or so with adjustment bolt i welded in there. still dont have it perfect, i can only drive with about 12" of the 16" cylinders i have in there. theres alot of slip in the factory yoke so just move the axle back a little
> *


 did yu have to relocate the gas tank to do the upper link bars?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Sep 8 2010, 10:45 AM~18514046
> *CAPRICE UPPERS AND SPINDLES/ BEST COMBO
> 
> 
> ...


the proof is in the pudding


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Sep 8 2010, 07:45 AM~18514046
> *CAPRICE UPPERS AND SPINDLES/ BEST COMBO
> 
> 
> ...


*I bet that gets a big azz 3, do you have any pics of a standing 3?*


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Sep 10 2010, 12:08 PM~18534558
> *I bet that gets a big azz 3, do you have any pics of a standing 3?
> *


x2


----------



## dirtylooks (Jul 23, 2005)

i have the same question but i have 85 2 dr cutlass.....its not a hopper but i have seen some with a hi lock up an the tire are not real pigoen toed....any info is welcomed cuz really like that look...thanks


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

extend ur a arms and get caprice or cadi spindals


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Sep 8 2010, 07:45 AM~18514046
> *CAPRICE UPPERS AND SPINDLES/ BEST COMBO
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Sep 8 2010, 08:45 AM~18514046
> *CAPRICE UPPERS AND SPINDLES/ BEST COMBO
> 
> 
> ...


TTT you have a picture of it dropped. would like to see how much the front bull dogs. that is a crazy killer lift :thumbsup:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Sep 8 2010, 09:45 AM~18514046
> *CAPRICE UPPERS AND SPINDLES/ BEST COMBO
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn thats a high ass lock up


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

wire all batts to front pump and hold switch....it will lock up nice!


----------



## 85cuttlass supreme (May 6, 2010)

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Sep 8 2010, 05:38 AM~18513544
> *caprice/caddy/roadmaster spindles and a arms.. chop the center out the a arm and plate the top and yur in for sum extreme lockup.....
> *



will that work on a cutlass?


----------



## 85cuttlass supreme (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 17 2011, 09:25 AM~19619004
> *extend ur a arms and get caprice or cadi spindals
> *


any particular year?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85cuttlass supreme_@Jan 26 2011, 07:50 AM~19701471
> *any particular year?
> *



most people are using the 80's spindles. they are mostley the same size anyways. just make sure you get the 11 inch rotars if you are gonna grab the entire thing from the junk yard.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.powerperformancemotorsports.com...1?categoryId=29
The bottom 2 on that page is what you need.

The taller ball joints that will give you more lock up and allow a taller coil. They work I've used them and was pleased with them. They are designed for heavy dut use and I believe they have a lifetime warrenty.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

80's cadillac has 13" and caprice has 12" , if you get cadillac you will have to shave the calipers to fit 13's


----------



## 85cuttlass supreme (May 6, 2010)

jgcustomz said:


> TTT you have a picture of it dropped. would like to see how much the front bull dogs. that is a crazy killer lift :thumbsup:


 X2 post pics.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT IT DO FOOL,,IT LOOKS GOOD;;BUT DO U GET GOOD INCHES??????????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> WHAT IT DO FOOL,,IT LOOKS GOOD;;BUT DO U GET GOOD INCHES??????????


DO YOU ? :shocked:


----------



## Its jsut ME (May 20, 2015)

hydryan said:


> CAPRICE UPPERS AND SPINDLES/ BEST COMBO


best lock-up i seen on a blazer :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Can it hop any?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Do it ride good


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn that shit hard cuhh


----------

